
Ugh. How the F do I send a song? - lucasbuick
https://medium.com/spinlist/ugh-how-the-f-ck-do-i-send-you-this-song-f41f9619284d#.ron450iak
======
guitarbill
If it converts between platforms, this _would_ be killer. E.g. if my friend
has google play music premium, but i have spotify premium, then i'd prefer not
to get GPM links. Otherwise, everybody is just going to fall back to youtube
or soundcloud.

~~~
lucasbuick
the iMessage product falls back to YT/SC right now, our main app which is in
beta right now does convert, right now between spotify, apple music, deezer,
soundcloud, and youtube -- working to get amazon music, tidal, and google
music onboard soon.

~~~
guitarbill
That's awesome!

